# R58 lights blinking



## r.bartlett

Chaps

My 58 is blinking 2x at me.The pump or something sounds as if its running continuously but no heat or flow

Is there a fault code list for these units

Tia

Richard


----------



## El carajillo

Try turning off , leave a short while then switch on, may be just a glitch ?


----------



## DavecUK

r.bartlett said:


> Chaps
> 
> My 58 is blinking 2x at me.The pump or something sounds as if its running continuously but no heat or flow
> 
> Is there a fault code list for these units
> 
> Tia
> 
> Richard


It could be one of 4 or 5 different things...unfortunately there is a lack of clarity about the problem in your post, you need to give detail and be less vague. Hopefully then we can help. A video of the sound and pressure gauges would be good as well.


What's blinking

Is the pump actually running

Are *both* boilers not heating

When you say *no flow*, do you mean nothing coming out of tank e.g. water level not dropping, or nothing coming out of the group, when you lift the lever...what?

Is there water under the machine

Have you removed the case and looked


----------



## r.bartlett

DavecUK said:


> It could be one of 4 or 5 different things...unfortunately there is a lack of clarity about the problem in your post, you need to give detail and be less vague. Hopefully then we can help. A video of the sound and pressure gauges would be good as well.
> 
> 
> What's blinking
> 
> Is the pump actually running
> 
> Are *both* boilers not heating
> 
> When you say *no flow*, do you mean nothing coming out of tank e.g. water level not dropping, or nothing coming out of the group, when you lift the lever...what?
> 
> Is there water under the machine
> 
> Have you removed the case and looked


as I say the light is blinking. Not the on/off of low water but two blinks then pause etc

It certainly sounds like the pump

No heat in either boiler

No flow when the lever is pulled up.

No Water under machine

Sorry for being so vague but I assumed the blinking sequence meant something

Finally I'm not at home until 8.00pm so this has been done from memory of this morning

Richard


----------



## Dylan

The manual says -

GREEN LIGHT IS FLASHING

- Indicates the water level is low

Not sure if that helps as the running pump suggests its more complex than a dodgy water sensor.


----------



## r.bartlett

ok, update

back home took the covers off

there is no power to the main water sol valve, I linked it out to see if that was the problem and the machine worked as normal..

EVTAN is the water inlet sol and there's no power

anyone know from here?


----------



## DavecUK

One of the things I suspected was something to do with the board, or water switch between tanked and mains. The solenoid valve not working is by product of the problem, because (working from memory) I thought the rocket inlet valve is always on (something I didn't like) and when not powered will not allow water to the machine? The pump then runs for a boiler refill which can't of course happen, the heating elements are cut out, because the service boiler probe sees low water. I thought it might just cut the service boiler power, but it seems that they must cut the brew boiler power as well. I'm still a little confused see text in bold (but I am working from memory here).

*I'm still a bit vague as to what's happening from your description, it's unclear what "works as normal means" when you disconnected the valve. Will it take water from the tank, will it pull shots?*

*
Was it pulling any water from the tank before when the pump continuously ran (I think not)?*

This means 2 possibilities, based on a guess until you clarify more:

1. (bad luck) it's probably something in the ProLind board....a problem with the circuit that controls the solenoid valve. If the solenoid valve passes water OK, then simply disconnect the wiring and don't worry about it. If it only passes water when it's powered, then you can reverse it (I think if it's the wrong way round it will pass water....can't remember for sure.

2. There is also a little switch and some wiring for switching between mains and tanked, it might be worth checking that's all OK

If it is the board, then it might well be a single easily repairable component e.g. a relay


----------



## r.bartlett

DavecUK said:


> One of the things I suspected was something to do with the board, or water switch between tanked and mains. The solenoid valve not working is by product of the problem, because (working from memory) I thought the rocket inlet valve is always on (something I didn't like) and when not powered will not allow water to the machine? The pump then runs for a boiler refill which can't of course happen, the heating elements are cut out, because the service boiler probe sees low water. I thought it might just cut the service boiler power, but it seems that they must cut the brew boiler power as well. I'm still a little confused see text in bold (but I am working from memory here).
> 
> *I'm still a bit vague as to what's happening from your description, it's unclear what "works as normal means" when you disconnected the valve. Will it take water from the tank, will it pull shots?*
> 
> *
> Was it pulling any water from the tank before when the pump continuously ran (I think not)?*
> 
> This means 2 possibilities, based on a guess until you clarify more:
> 
> 1. *(bad luck) it's probably something in the ProLind board....a problem with the circuit that controls the solenoid valve*. If the solenoid valve passes water OK, then simply disconnect the wiring and don't worry about it. If it only passes water when it's powered, then you can reverse it (I think if it's the wrong way round it will pass water....can't remember for sure.
> 
> 2. There is also a little switch and some wiring for switching between mains and tanked, it might be worth checking that's all OK
> 
> If it is the board, then it might well be a single easily repairable component e.g. a relay


i was wondering about the operation of the tank inlet sol valve control. If it is always on that's an easy fix as I will just wire it to the downside of the switch.

what was happening

1 on switch on after a short delay the pump ran.

however it sounded muted which I thought was either starvation, failed mechanically or seized.

The pump turned freely and with the rear cover off I could see it rotating.

could see no drop in tank water

so that leaves starved or mechanical

checked power to sol valve -nothing. Linked to a live and sol vale lifted( I could hear the click) and water level dropped as it was dragged into the pump

Turns out it was starved.

Italics: reversing it will not affect operation, a sol coil is either powered or not the L N arrangement is irrelevant. However as I say if it's always on then I shall just bypass the PCB and wire it to the switch or power into the board. If it is the board then getting it repaired here in Tenerife isn't quite so easy.:-/

I shall now go hunting for the tank/direct switch and wiring to see if that's what is causing it ??

Massive thanks for directing me thus far









More to follow soon!

Richard

(not quite so sunny Tenerife)


----------



## r.bartlett

ok,

looking through the manual, 2 blinks means one of the sensors is possibly faulty (it is) so that wasn't relevent here.

Further reading shows the reservoir tank switch is done via the controller. I checked the setting and it had lost the setting. Great set to 'tank' and um nothing, still the same. I suspect the board is on the way out.

My fix was to wire the tank sol direct to the live into the PCB. that way when the machine is on the sol is on (as per your concerns)

Ironically I'm just about to plumb direct so will need to remove the link in any case..

Thanks again for your guidance


----------



## DavecUK

By reversing I meant the valve not the electrical connections. A test machine I once used had solenoid wrong way round and it passed water.


----------



## r.bartlett

DavecUK said:


> By reversing I meant the valve not the electrical connections. A test machine I once used had solenoid wrong way round and it passed water.


ah ok.I was slightly confused by the wording but again many thanks as without your help I would still be drinking tea


----------



## r.bartlett

Ok, so I had a problem with the steam over pressurizing which I traced to a faulty SS relay. Being the original Italian one, a genuine replacement is well over priced. I have ordered a Chinese one off ebay which I have used on other equipment with success.

In the meantime as I reside in tenerife there is no Rocket service back up here so wonder is there anywhere I can get a service manual as there are a couple of issues on the machine I would like to investigate.

TIA

Richard


----------



## Jony

Could be one on Bella barista, but if you ever need parts shoot me a PM I will post hem over. But BB are pretty good.


----------



## r.bartlett

Jony said:


> Could be one on Bella barista, but if you ever need parts shoot me a PM I will post hem over. But BB are pretty good.


Looks like I need a new control module.









price to a UK address please.


----------



## DavecUK

Or simply desolder and replace that component for a few pounds....I think it's probably just a relay.


----------



## r.bartlett

DavecUK said:


> Or simply desolder and replace that component for a few pounds....I think it's probably just a relay.


Did cross my mind to replace it/them tbf my problem is getting the correct ones here though... Thanks


----------

